# Help please: Worldmark Victoria questions



## Cathyb (Jun 26, 2011)

Does anyone know:

1.  The difference between a two bedroom Penthouse, Queen and a two bedroom Penthouse, Queen-various floors.  
   a.  Which is more desirable?  
    b. Are they both the same size units?
    c.  Do they both have jacuzzis on the patio?
    d.  Are they both corner units?

2.  Do taxis wait at the Seattle/Victoria boat launch for passengers?  We will have too much luggage to walk.  Is there a bus we could take to Worldlmark?

Sorry for so many questions!  TIA


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi,

All penthouse have hot tubs on deck The Penthouse designation is given to all the "end" units that look directly out over the harbour regardless of what floor they are on. Without the "various floors" designation you are getting the top floor unit which does not have the best view given the design of the building. If they are available go for Penthouse twins various floors-they do not have anything between you and the water whereas most of the queens have roof line extending beyond your deck impeding the view. The twins can be made into Kings if you need two large beds. So, for the best go PH twins, 2nd best PH queen various floors and least PH queen top floor where view is impeded.
Hope that helps
Chris

No bus at ferry dock to WM, usually lots of cabs,  but WM is only 3  level blocks from where the Seattle ferry docks. I assume you are comming on the Clipper?


----------



## itchyfeet (Jun 26, 2011)

Also check out www.wmowners.com  There is alot of info. including photos.  Click on World Mark Resorts on the left hand side of the home page


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 28, 2011)

*Great tips*



ChrisandBeth said:


> Hi,
> 
> All penthouse have hot tubs on deck The Penthouse designation is given to all the "end" units that look directly out over the harbour regardless of what floor they are on. Without the "various floors" designation you are getting the top floor unit which does not have the best view given the design of the building. If they are available go for Penthouse twins various floors-they do not have anything between you and the water whereas most of the queens have roof line extending beyond your deck impeding the view. The twins can be made into Kings if you need two large beds. So, for the best go PH twins, 2nd best PH queen various floors and least PH queen top floor where view is impeded.
> Hope that helps
> ...


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Jun 29, 2011)

Happy to help-Tug has done so much for me, its nice to be able to pay it back.  I'm a worldmark owner and live about 70 miles from WM Victoria-PM me if I can be of more assistance!


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 29, 2011)

*Sent PM*



ChrisandBeth said:


> Happy to help-Tug has done so much for me, its nice to be able to pay it back.  I'm a worldmark owner and live about 70 miles from WM Victoria-PM me if I can be of more assistance!



Thank you, PM just sent to you.


----------

